
UK e-mail law 'attack on rights' - markup
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7819230.stm
======
russell
I'm sure the UK will be much safer after doing the traffic analysis on a
billion emails for penis enlargers. Maybe they can use the get rich from home
emails to fund the project. I am perfectly happy to help by forwarding the
contents of my junk email folder.

------
DenisM
Either that or a big support for popularization of GPG and the like.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Read the article again. It says:

    
    
        The Home Office insists the data ... does
        not include e-mails' content ...
    

They are effectively only keeping the headers. It still lets them do traffic
analysis, of course. Beside, nothing will provoke the general populace into
using crypto, it will have to be forced on them.

~~~
fallentimes
Obtaining (let alone keeping) the headers is still unacceptable.

